# Best Southern Cali Resort



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Mammoth

If you don't want to drive to a real mountain, you can get a combo pass for Bear and Summit.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

:thumbsup: on mammoth.

ifyou need people to go with and hang out with let me know. 

Have a bunch of cool people that go up together and do trips together including mt. collective pass this year and last year.


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

a combo pass sounds like a good deal. didn't even know there were passes like that. Ive heard of good things about mammoth. I will plan to go there if I can get a long weekend.

It would be great to meet other boarders. I rode alone almost 90% of the time last season and although I enjoy the freedom, the small talk on the chair lift gets kind of repetitive. I'm still on the east coast but I will hopefully be in cali before winter.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Damaged said:


> a combo pass sounds like a good deal. didn't even know there were passes like that. Ive heard of good things about mammoth. I will plan to go there if I can get a long weekend.
> 
> It would be great to meet other boarders. I rode alone almost 90% of the time last season and although I enjoy the freedom, the small talk on the chair lift gets kind of repetitive. I'm still on the east coast but I will hopefully be in cali before winter.


Cross your fingers El Niño delivers to S. Cal.


----------



## Dirrty (Oct 6, 2014)

Has anyone mentioned Mammoth yet? No seriously, go to Mammoth. No shortage of runs, well made park, lift lines are reasonable, you can do tricks off or over some of the cat racks without out having to really go out of your way and some fairly dry snow by cali standards. Seriously to get a plane ticket from the San Jose is less than a hundred dollars and lift ticket around the same and comparable hotel room. Check how much the flights are from So Cal or better yet just make the drive. Sonora pass is closed during the winter so Nor Cal has to drive to nevada or fly.


Prices subject to change. Please call ahead to check availability.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Dirrty said:


> Has anyone mentioned Mammoth yet?


Really? Did you read anything in this thread?


----------



## Dirrty (Oct 6, 2014)

Dirrty said:


> Has anyone mentioned Mammoth yet? No seriously, go to Mammoth.




Yea just trying to be cheeky. Sorry to waste your time.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Speaking of "reading the post!!" Has anyone noticed the OP was asking about "_Southern_" Cali resorts! Having lived in both So & Nor Cal,..! The OP better be more specific about where he considers living in "So" Cal. 

Mammoth is _NOT_ exactly a SoCal resort! It may or may not (arguably) be the _best_ resort in CA., But it sure as hell ain't a _SoCal_ resort! It's what? About a 7-8 hour drive from LA? When the road conditions, weather is good? 


Big bear,… Now _that's_ a true SoCal resort! (…although I don't think many would call it the best!) :shrug:


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

I probably wouldn't say Mammoth is in southern california but from what I googled, it was about 5 hours from where I live which isn't too bad of a drive. It would be like driving up to Killington from NY. 

Anyway, I actually bought the new Cali4nia pass so I got all the good mountains covered - Mammoth, Bear, Summit, and June! Likely gonna be doing Bear most of the time with Mammoth every few weeks or so.

I've been watching youtube videos of Mammoth and totally drooling over how wide, long and powdery the snow is :slobber: I can't believe the season starts in Nov 13 in Cali :crazy2:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Not if the hot weather keeps up.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

California wise- Mammoth is #1. 
Southern California wise- Big Bear is your best bet.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dirrty said:


> Has anyone mentioned Mammoth yet? No seriously, go to Mammoth. No shortage of runs, well made park, lift lines are reasonable, you can do tricks off or over some of the cat racks without out having to really go out of your way and some fairly dry snow by cali standards. Seriously to get a plane ticket from the San Jose is less than a hundred dollars and lift ticket around the same and comparable hotel room. Check how much the flights are from So Cal or better yet just make the drive. Sonora pass is closed during the winter so Nor Cal has to drive to nevada or fly.
> 
> 
> Prices subject to change. Please call ahead to check availability.


is that a round trip ticket? 100$


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

How do you guys do it? Afford trips to Mammoth? Every trip for me there which would consist of 2 days of riding is about a grand. The cost of the room with lift tickets is about $600-700, & gas is about $150... I mean it seems like you guys ride there at least 10+ days a season. The part that kills is always paying for a place to sleep I guess. Do you guys camp it there or what to save money? As for food and drinks all that is purchased prior to save some money and not blow it on to many $10 beers and $6 hotdogs, but is there something Im not getting? Maybe some of you have family out there to stay with or friends to couch crash at. I would just like to go there more often than twice a year... the majority of my days out are at Bear or Mt. High, bear can be great, and Mt. High lets me get my addiction under control but gosh, I would like to hit Mammoth more frequently. Even if I bought the Mammoth pass the lodging is always like $200 minimum a night there...

Also all this is in reference to 2 people total. Is that normal to spend close to a thousand for every weekend you stay at Mammoth?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> How do you guys do it? Afford trips to Mammoth? Every trip for me there which would consist of 2 days of riding is about a grand. The cost of the room with lift tickets is about $600-700, & gas is about $150... I mean it seems like you guys ride there at least 10+ days a season. The part that kills is always paying for a place to sleep I guess. Do you guys camp it there or what to save money? As for food and drinks all that is purchased prior to save some money and not blow it on to many $10 beers and $6 hotdogs, but is there something Im not getting? Maybe some of you have family out there to stay with or friends to couch crash at. I would just like to go there more often than twice a year... the majority of my days out are at Bear or Mt. High, bear can be great, and Mt. High lets me get my addiction under control but gosh, I would like to hit Mammoth more frequently. Even if I bought the Mammoth pass the lodging is always like $200 minimum a night there...
> 
> Also all this is in reference to 2 people total. Is that normal to spend close to a thousand for every weekend you stay at Mammoth?


Yeah. Unless you can find a cheap avenue for lodging. Maybe join the San Diego ski club and join in on their festivities otherwise yeah lodging is a bitch. Same for me now if I want to go surf the Oregon coast with the wife. Rent a house that has a hot shower for at least two nights etc minus the cost of lift tickets for two:crazy2:.

http://www.san-diego-ski-club.org/chalet.htm


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

:sad1: I was affraid of that… I was hoping there was some life hack that I didn't know about... or that I was just stupid and didn't see an obvious angle to making Mammoth trips more frequent... So really car camping that is the only way around it...gosh that would be harsh with no hot shower at the end of each day, but still possible if a person could handle it... I guess if you camped it for free and had a season pass an individual would be looking at $200 tops for every two days spent there... the $200 going towards gas and perhaps HOT, HOT frikn soup...


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> How do you guys do it? Afford trips to Mammoth? Every trip for me there which would consist of 2 days of riding is about a grand. The cost of the room with lift tickets is about $600-700, & gas is about $150... I mean it seems like you guys ride there at least 10+ days a season. The part that kills is always paying for a place to sleep I guess. Do you guys camp it there or what to save money? As for food and drinks all that is purchased prior to save some money and not blow it on to many $10 beers and $6 hotdogs, but is there something Im not getting? Maybe some of you have family out there to stay with or friends to couch crash at. I would just like to go there more often than twice a year... the majority of my days out are at Bear or Mt. High, bear can be great, and Mt. High lets me get my addiction under control but gosh, I would like to hit Mammoth more frequently. Even if I bought the Mammoth pass the lodging is always like $200 minimum a night there...
> 
> 
> 
> Also all this is in reference to 2 people total. Is that normal to spend close to a thousand for every weekend you stay at Mammoth?



Wow.. $5-$600 for 2 riders for 2 days at Mammoth is steep. You can do their Lift & Lodge deal that is a great bargain, or stay at one of the cheaper motels there (Motel 6 and such). I always go to 2-3 day trips to Mammoth with my girlfriend and we rarely spend over $600. It's usually around $70-$90 a night at Motel 6, then less than $80 for lift tix if you buy early or find a deal somewhere. 

EDIT: just looked up their Lift and Lodge deal for the opening 2 days and it came out to $395 for 2 people with lift tickets, and the hotel is right near the main gondola (Mammoth Mountain Inn).


----------

